# Z97 Motherboards have ECC Support?!



## FireBean

Ok... I've been looking for a 1150 socket motherboard that supports ECC Ram to pair with my Pentium G3220. The CPU does support ECC Ram. I found someone that is selling a MSI Z97 PC Mate and in the Memory Support, it lists some ECC Sticks.

Does this mean that z97 motherboards can use ECC Ram (just unsupported by the manufacturer) since the Memory controller is on the CPU?

I'm utterly confused now... I always though that the Motherboard had to support it. Not just a CPU.

I need ECC Support for a FreeNAS Server.


----------



## FireBean

I'm very surprised that no one can find an answer to this... I have posted this question in other forum around here and got no response as well...


----------



## Tokkan

ECC is for Xeon.
You can put ECC RAM in any board you just won't be able to turn it on.

Source

Ark Z97 Chipset


----------



## SuprUsrStan

You're going about it the wrong way. You'll probably not find any "Z97 chipset" motherboards with ECC support but you will find LGA 1150 motherboards that support ECC ram.

Supermicro makes a lot of LGA1150 motherboards that support ECC ram. I've got one in the mini iitx form factor for my freenas box.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> Does this mean that z97 motherboards can use ECC Ram (just unsupported by the manufacturer) since the Memory controller is on the CPU?


This is the question. There are Xeons in LGA 1150, so there must be boards for that socket lmao. Taking that into consideration obviously there is the possibility to have ECC in 1150 just not with the chipset he asked.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Look for motherboards with the C220 chipsets ie. C222 C224 or C226

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Xeon_chipsets#Haswell-based_Xeon_chipsets


----------



## FireBean

Virtually all the Haswell CPUs Support ECC Ram (Says so on Intel ARK Site). You do not need to have Xeon Processors for ECC anymore.

Now when you state that it will not turn on, to you mean that the ECC Function will not work or will the PC not POST?

The MSI Z97 PC Mate has two Kingston sticks that are ECC on their supported list.

I guess I'll just have to call MSI and see if ECC support is in the BIOS or not.

Syan: Do you suggest SM totally because there are some opne box ASUS Sever-boards that would be perfect for my needs on newegg.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Supermicro are known for their server motherboards. I personally prefer asus ws boards but i haven't used any Asus server boards. I just know that supermicro has a lot of boards that support oodles of ram.

I'm currently running a 6x 4TB Freenas box with 32GB of ECC ram on a mini ITX ASRock server board. That thing is maxed and if I were to upgrade, I'd pick up a LGA2011 supermicro board that supports 128+GB of ram.

ZFS really needs the ram and they're not kidding when they say 1TB per 1 GB of ram at least.


----------



## FireBean

Muahaa... I just picked up a Used Lenovo 03T6750 for $50. Can't shake a stick at that!


----------

